# Sparky and the Sunshine Boys Sept 2012



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Hey, Momma let me out of my cage so now I can go visit Sunny and Shelby










Darn, why does Momma always take my seeds away  when Sparky comes to visit??










Shelby, you know she takes it 'cause Sparky eats pellets as his main entrée.
Momma always leaves our pellets in our cage when he comes to visit. 
Why  don't you eat some of them?










Fine, but I'm still a little cranky  about it!










Well, when you are cranky then I look even cuter!!










I bet everybirdie on the forum thinks I'm the cutest of the two of us. :evil:










Shucks, Momma heard me bragging! 
She says we're both cute and she likes us both just the same. Phooey!










Could you guys wind it down a notch or two? Can't 'cha see I'm trying to nap here!








*


----------



## Passenger (Aug 5, 2011)

*Awwwhhhh! Sparky, Sunny, and Shelby are so cuteee!! :loveeyes:*


----------



## CuteLittleBirdies (Sep 27, 2009)

*Oh my gosh Deb!!! Sparky had turned into such a little fluff!! :wow:

They are all beautiful!! *


----------



## thepennywhistle (Dec 23, 2011)

*With siblings there is never a dull moment, is there 

Sunny and Shelby, you are both the most handsome 
birds with such unique feather patterns. How could
anyone choose between you? And Sunny, Gypsy says
you get more handsome with every month that passes.
Not to take anything away from the most handsome
brothers, but I have to agree that Sunny gets more
eyecatching with each month.

Wish there were professional birdie models. Your guys
would be a shoe in for the job!*


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Ummmm, Miss Skye??

I think the message from Gypsy was for me - Sparky, right??

Gypsy is 'pposed to be MY girlfriend -- not Sunny's. out:

I'm sending her kisses... xoxox








*


----------



## thepennywhistle (Dec 23, 2011)

*Sparky, I am sooo sorry and so embarrassed!
Yes, Gypsy will be very cross with me for making
that mistake. Her comments were meant for 
you alone! She has eyes for no other budgie!*


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*


thepennywhistle said:



Sparky, I am sooo sorry and so embarrassed!
Yes, Gypsy will be very cross with me for making
that mistake. Her comments were meant for 
you alone! She has eyes for no other budgie!

Click to expand...


WHEW!! I feel better now. 

Don't worry -- Momma gets 'fused and calls the pups "birdies" and us "puppies" sometimes. 
And... sometimes she even pauses awhile and looks at us for a minute fore she actually says our name  I think she's getting OLD!!*


----------



## aka.pody (Mar 18, 2008)

Oh those Sunshine Boys are always vying for your attention aren't they. 
Sparky just can't get any cuter.


----------



## Sonora1991 (Sep 20, 2012)

I an in love with Sparky and his little white cheeks! I've always wanted solid yellow budgies, and yours are simply adorable. Them all being related is even more adorable and sweet, with the white tipped wings! You're very lucky to have such sweet little babies like them.


----------



## jellyblue (Aug 11, 2010)

Sparky and the Sunshine Boys are as handsome as ever. Such little characters. I love to see them.


----------



## mandarinpj (Aug 2, 2012)

omg, i love this yellow bird's face dot. its so beautiful. 

all of them are so pretty


----------



## BirdCrazyJill (Jan 12, 2011)

*They are all so adorable!!  I love Sparky's white cheek patches!*


----------



## eduardo (Jul 24, 2011)

Aw, just look at them all! Love, love, love the yellow theme here Sparky is soooo fluffy though, wonderful flock, Deb!


----------



## louara (Jun 29, 2008)

*Aw how adorable they all are  Sparky is a big boy now!*


----------



## pinksand (Mar 17, 2010)

Yay!!! I've been looking forward to a photo shoot of your boys  They're all so handsome! Poor Sparky is a little pinhead right now like Tallulah  They're so matchy matchy


----------



## Charis (Aug 9, 2009)

They are such handsome birds. Beautiful to look at.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Yaaaayy!!! :jumping:

Thanks everybirdie for lookin' at our pictures.   

Sparky, Sunny and Shelby*


----------



## nickbudgielover (Sep 26, 2012)

beautiful budgies!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*


pinksand said:



Yay!!! I've been looking forward to a photo shoot of your boys  They're all so handsome! Poor Sparky is a little pinhead right now like Tallulah  They're so matchy matchy 

Click to expand...

Hey, Bethany --
Any new pictures of little Lulah to share?*


----------



## Michelle M. (Nov 29, 2011)

Sparky and the Sunshine Boys always make me smile. I always get a little thrill when I see they have a new post .


----------



## SPBudgie (Nov 11, 2008)

*Ah - Sparky and the Sunshine Boys are always a treat to behold, Deb! And their sibling rivalry is a riot!*


----------



## Owlet (Dec 26, 2010)

They are gorgeous!!


----------



## juniper (Jun 5, 2012)

They are so adorable! I just want to squish Sparky (even though I know he would hate it lol).


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Just wait 'til all you birdies see us in our Halloween Costumes.

Have you entered the Halloween Costume Ball yet??
Better hurry... the month will be over 'fore you know it.

Sparky*


----------

